# Cherokee Mounts?



## crazyskier537

Hey guys,

I am planning on getting myself a cherokee as a first car, and was hoping I could put a plow onto it to make doing my residentials and one commercial a bit easier. I a jeep guy, but never really worked on any cars yet and most likely have alot to learn. 

So, my question is- 
Why do none of the plow manufacturers other than snowbear show any mounts for xj's on their sites? I was looking through the websites of boss, western, fisher, snoway, and one more I forgot the name of, and noone has any mounting options or even compatibility for the 1999 or 00 cherokees. I don't want to fabricate my own, and I need a reliable plow that will last. Can anyone point me in the direction of a website that sells these mounts?

Thanks, and jeep on guys!wesport
Tim


----------



## fireboy5722

meyer has the set up for the cherokee


----------



## randomb0b123

ta da http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/West...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

its been on for a while so theres a good chance you could get the price down some, take it apart and have it sandblasted and paint it, replace whatever needs and go at it


----------



## Hubjeep

randomb0b123;1244426 said:


> ta da http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/West...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories
> 
> its been on for a while so theres a good chance you could get the price down some, take it apart and have it sandblasted and paint it, replace whatever needs and go at it


OMG rusty, I had that same plow (Western SUV) and it started rusting at only two years old. Why do Meyer plows seem to hold their paint so much better? $2,000 is way too much for that plow.

I would look into a Meyer 7' for the XJ Cherokee.


----------



## theplowmeister

To answer your question 
the Cherokee is now 11 years old, they wont get many sales for plows to fit an 11 year old car. that is why they no longer list it. they may have plows for 11 year old F250 but they sell enough of them to make it worth while to make, inventory, list, have parts ...


----------



## Hubjeep

Skier - check ebay and craigslist for cherokee plow mounts, in many cases you can get an older mount and use a newer plow.


----------



## redrunner

I made my own for my 89 out of some 1/4 plate I got off the scrap pile at the local steel supply place. Then welded 2x2 1/4 wall tube made for a receiver hitch to the plate. The plate is welded to the front sub-frame. The tube is about 15 inches long. I then put a piece of 2 1/2 by 2 1/2 square tube between the 1/4 plates from frame to frame. I welded it in place and put some bracing on the back of the tube and cut them the same length as the 1/4 plate on the sub-frame. Cut and welded on some mounts for the plow 1/2 thick 3 by 3 with 5/8 dia. hole for the lower plow pins. My A frame slides into the 2 inch side tube and my plow mounts to the 2 1/2 with pins. Works great. I got about 100 in the entire A frame and mount process. The biggest advantage is it sits the entire package right up under the stock bumper of the jeep. In the off season I pull the A frame (only 2 pins) drop the plow (only 2 pins) and the jeep is back to stock. I wired in a new 7 wire plug the all electrical go threw except the plow motor. This then sits in front of the radiator during the off season. I plan on putting in heavy duty plugs for the plow motor so I don't have to undo and nuts or bolts to remove the A frame this spring. 

You will have to beef up the front springs to put a plow on the cherokee. I put spring from a Grand Cherokee with a V8 on mine with some air shocks to carry the weight. I have a older cable western on it.


----------



## basher

Just set a Cherokee up with a used snoway, it handled it well.

Check our facebook page for pictures http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Basher-and-Son/124310997587306


----------



## Hubjeep

redrunner;1245537 said:


> I made my own for my 89 out of some 1/4 plate I got off the scrap pile at the local steel supply place...


NICE! I made mine two, since the whole set-up came off a TJ Wrangler (and there was no Suburbanite (light duty) mount made for the XJ, only the newer Liberty).

Here is my mount, held on by the 3 steering box bolts, 6 bumper bolts, 4 sway bar bolts, and two 5/8" diameter bolts through the factory holes in the uni-body.


----------



## bigred76

*Cherokee Mount*

I just installed a snoway Model 22 on a 1990 cherokee with a 3" lift. I was able to find a used Western Mount on Ebay, and then bought some scrap steel. I copied the design of a Snoway Mount, and fabricated it out of 2" Square stock and 1/4 plate. I then cut off the flanges off the western mount, welded some angle iron to the Western Frame to lower the Snoway mount, and it is complete. 2 hours of welding and cutting, and 1 hours to get the mount on the jeep, (PIA) and it has plowed the 65 inches of snow in Northern NJ this year. I can post pictures if you want.

Stu


----------



## basher

bigred76;1249623 said:


> I can post pictures if you want.Stu


----------



## affekonig

Just keep an eye out for a used setup, they're around. The Cherokee makes a great plow truck. Good luck.


----------



## crazyskier537

Hey sorry for the long reply guys. I went out to colorado and forgot about this thread

The suggestions above are all great, but they are really exactly the opposite of what I need. I don't have a welder, and am going to get my cherokee late in the summer. I don't trust myself with fabbing a mount yet. I have lots to learn. 

As for mixing and matching a used mount to a new plow, I don't know jack about the subject, so I am thinking that I should go with a "plug and play" setup until I learn how all this stuff works. 

So my true question is: 

Who sells a mount specificly made for the XJ? I see so many people around me with plows on their cherokees, and am sure that all of them are not as smart as all of you, so how do THEY do it? 

Sorry if this came out a bit too snappy


----------



## crazyskier537

Sorry for the double post.

So say I got either of these mounts-
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/84-0...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

Where do I go next?


----------



## randomb0b123

first step is skip buying the meyers mount, get the western, then find the wiring for your jeep, then install them (not very difficult) then start looking for a 6'6" or wtvr you want sizewise unimount plow


----------



## swtiih

crazyskier537;1255216 said:


> Sorry for the double post.
> 
> So say I got either of these mounts-
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/84-0...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories
> 
> Where do I go next?


Sent you a PM


----------



## basher

crazyskier537;1255212 said:


> Who sells a mount specificly made for the XJ? I see so many people around me with plows on their cherokees, )


Look for a used unit, there are few manufacturers making a XJ mount (or YJ for that matter) but they are out there used


----------



## NorthernSvc's

i have 2 1999 jeep cherokees both with western 6' 6" plows on... one i was able to get way back when when western still sold the mount kits for it, this last one i had to have custom fabbed.... nobody makes mounts for the 1999 jeep cherokee anymore... good luck! if your interested e-mail me and i can send you in the direction of the guy that fabbed the mounts for me and did all of the wiring...


----------



## crazyskier537

swtiih;1255578 said:


> Sent you a PM


Didn't get it? Was it the one about subbing, or is this something else?


----------



## crazyskier537

What about the lift or hydraulics? Does this come with the plow, or mount?

Yeah, i'm leaning towards the western...


----------



## WhitePlowr

for the western unimount is the vehicle side mount and electrical wiring the same for a 1999 cherokee as a 2000 cherokee ?


----------



## kevlars

Should be the same until they quit making the Cherokee in 2001.

kevlars


----------



## basher

NorthernSvc's;1256344 said:


> nobody makes mounts for the 1999 jeep cherokee anymore... .


Curtis still produces Cherokee mounts.


----------



## BigDBoots

I have a Meyers lift frame for the XJ, Meyers part # 10883, never been used, has the light towers. I purchased everything used from a guy who custom built his own mount/lift frame. PM if interested.


----------



## WhitePlowr

thank you all but check out my other threads i just picked upa western 6.6 std so SAAAAAAWEEET!


----------

